# insurance help



## shocker (May 7, 2012)

Hi 
my wife has just gone and bought a skyline gtt er34 1999
her car at moment is a scoob wrx turbo which she is trading in for the skyline, her insurance company is quote me happy , but the problem we are having is that its one of these on line only policies and they dont use phone numbers so when you try to change over the insurance the only options to select are the 2.5 turbo or the 2.6 turbo ,no matter what year i select it does not give me a non turbo option , i have tried lots of other online companys and they are all the same , has anyone encountered this problem and if so how did you solve it 
cheers shocker


----------

